# Why isn't Obito's Mangekyou Sharingan going blind?



## maf (Oct 10, 2012)

I apologize if there was an explanation in the manga that I missed, but I've been wondering why Obito isn't losing eyesight in his right eye? We now know that Obito's mangekyou sharingan is what gives Obito/Tobi the ability to perform Kamui, becoming seemingly transparent to the physical world. We also know that it's his mangekyou sharingan that gives him the ability to teleport himself and others across great distances. He uses both of these abilities all the time. 

So why is Obito exempted from the "continued use of the mangekyou sharingan causes the eye to lose its light" rule? We saw that Sasuke started losing his eyesight after a few rounds of mangekyou use, and yet Obito somehow uses kamui dozens if not hundreds of times without going blind? It isn't possible that Obito somehow hacked his eye to obtain EMS since his current day mangekyou looks exactly the same as it did when he first obtained it (we know that EMS changes appearance to be a hybrid of the users original and new mangekyou).


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

Its an eyehole.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Oct 10, 2012)

The general consensus is "senju dna lulz" but it seems a bit ridiculous to me. InstaEMS: Just Add Senju? 

But I dunno how he could've got EMS either.. unless the whole "only brothers" thing is being taken a bit too literally, which I actually think may be the case.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2012)

Its the hashirama DNA that's keeping him from going blind.


----------



## Stratogabo (Oct 10, 2012)

KawaiiKyuubi said:


> The general consensus is "senju dna lulz" but it seems a bit ridiculous to me. InstaEMS: Just Add Senju?
> 
> But I dunno how he could've got EMS either.. unless the whole "only brothers" thing is being taken a bit too literally, which I actually think may be the case.



Remember the EMS is basically the fusion of two MS. So I don't think Senju DNA would help at all with it. But yeah, that's the genreal consensus about how he hasn't gone blind.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 10, 2012)

No explanation has been given.

Kakashi _is _losing his vision in his left eye, though. He wouldn't know about the deterioration of ones eyesight from using a Mangekyou Sharingan if he hadn't used his own and noticed a change himself.

I really don't think Obito would keep going around showing only the one eye if it had failing vision, no matter how good it is. And added to that is the fact that he's been using it for at least 20 years and hasn't gone blind. 
Itachi only had his for roughly 7 years and his eyesight was almost totally spent by the time he met Sasuke. Perhaps Kamui is simply less damaging, but given how frequently Obito uses his Mangekyou-powers, even that wouldn't help for this long.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 10, 2012)

The best current explanation would be hashirama's senju DNA especially after what spiral zetsu said about "if you combine hashirama's powers and the sharingan......."


----------



## Not another narutard (Oct 10, 2012)

Senju DNA, it's the answer to everything.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 10, 2012)

Because Mokuton


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, My theory on it is that the MS goes blind so often because it has an imbalance of energy. 
It uses Inton chakra and projects it out into the real world, which is normally a form on onmyouton, but because the yoton is not there to balance the douryouku used by the MS, It goes through a biofeedback that causes blindness rather quickly.

Yoton energy being added to it reinvigorates the cells, and also allows for less of a struggle when using douryouku as it has a means to solidify what is projected by the MS naturally.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably thanks to the Senjuu's DNA, also if effectively could appear as a shortcut too easy to avoid the sacrifice of another sharingan's user (the concept on which is based the development of the basic and eternal Mangekyou). 
If this is the exact explanation, maybe we could discover that just with the DNA of Hashirama it's possibile to obtain a similar result.



KawaiiKyuubi said:


> But I dunno how he could've got EMS either.. unless the whole "only brothers" thing is being taken a bit too literally, which I actually think may be the case.



This is a common error, the manga don't say that it's possibile obtain the EMS just implanting the eyes of the own brother/sister... Itachi say explicitely that implanting the eyes of a relative, the chances to obtain an Eternal Mangekyou are more high (so this means that the success is not always guaranteed and that it's possible to remain however blind/with the ordinary MS also after the operation).


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah I don't get that either. I mean how does Obito have the same sharingan after so many uses and then how did he get his other sharingan(before fighting konan)? I don't think it could be Madara's eye(guessing he has it) that would be doing the kamui since it's unique to only Obito's eye.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 10, 2012)

Komoyaru said:


> Yeah I don't get that either. I mean how does Obito have the same sharingan after so many uses and then how did he get his other sharingan(before fighting konan)? I don't think it could be Madara's eye(guessing he has it) that would be doing the kamui since it's unique to only Obito's eye.



For answering to your second question, Obito has plenty of sharingan under glass in his lair. His eye it was surely one from his personal collection and considering that it was constantly covered by the mask, seems that is only use was that to be sacrificed in order to use Izanami (or also Izanagi?) if needed, to avoid to lose the original eye too much important for Obito.

So I think that the real question is what is the source of all these sharingan eyes in possesion of Obito. Considering that :
1) Old Madara at the time didn't possess them (otherwise would not be lacking of an eye and willing to take the one of Obito in case of his refusal to collaborate with him);
2) Is really likely that all the sharingan in the arm of Danzou have the same source of the Obito's collection; in addition we know with certainty that Obito and Danzou met at the time of the Uchiha massacre.

Is really likely that they are connected to the Uchiha massacre, also if I find odd to think that Obito may have drawn the eyes of Uchiha corpses without anyone in the village noticing it or making suspicious of a similar thing. So my hypothesis is that Danzou could have help the masked man pulling the eyes and and dividing them between himself and Obito, covering up such act inside the village making use of his "root".


----------



## atduncan (Oct 10, 2012)

B/c Kishi would feel bad if he went blind in one eye, and lost his other eye! thats just mean


----------



## Krippy (Oct 10, 2012)

Shodai's cell boost his stamina and longevity.


----------



## HoriMaori (Oct 10, 2012)

Krippy said:


> Shodai's cell boost his stamina and longevity.



^^^This^^^

SenjuRoids = Regeneration

If SenjuRoids can grow arms back (regenerate/restore dying/degrading cells), I'm sure it can heal degrading eyesight.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2012)

Senju DNA fixes everything.

Itachi should've tried it for curing his disease


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2012)

Despite the fact that you need another MS to have your own perfected, Senju DNA gies people extreme healing capabilities, which might be the reason.

Also, technically the eye should turn into Rinnegan. That one's curious as well.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 10, 2012)

Hashirama's DNA = plot device now?


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Oct 10, 2012)

Hasharima's DNA carries with it regenerative properties. It is also decreased the recharged time of Kotoamatsukami from ten years to a couple hours maximum.


----------



## groote (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito uses a non-MS version of Kamui so he doesn't go blind. Remember that the first time we saw him use the MS version was recently against Naruto and co. Before that, he had been using Kamui with regular sharingan.


----------



## atduncan (Oct 11, 2012)

The hate of being friendzone'd can make sharingan feats ridiculous. This also explains why Sasuke's eyes developed so slowly. Sakura was all over him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 11, 2012)

It's theorized that the Senju DNA integrated into his body prevents his sight from degrading. However, there has been no formal explanation so far.


----------



## Rax (Oct 11, 2012)

Plot.

That's it.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 11, 2012)

I have go with Hashirama's DNA for the answer, especially after seeing Danzo's use of it.



SubtleObscurantist said:


> Hasharima's DNA carries with it regenerative properties. It is also decreased the recharged time of Kotoamatsukami from ten years to a couple hours maximum.



Precisely.  The Kotoamatsukami from Shisui's eye did come with a limit, but the down time was reduced with Shodai's cells on Danzo's shoulder.



Nois said:


> Despite the fact that you need another MS to have your own perfected, Senju DNA gies people extreme healing capabilities, which might be the reason.
> 
> Also, technically the eye should turn into Rinnegan. That one's curious as well.



You know what?  I'm not sure about that.  Even Madara did not have Rinnegan until after he achieved EMS.



groote said:


> Obito uses a non-MS version of Kamui so he doesn't go blind. Remember that the first time we saw him use the MS version was recently against Naruto and co. Before that, he had been using Kamui with regular sharingan.



I suspect that Kishimoto refrained from showing us Obito's MS pattern early on to keep his identity a secret.  No one would have been surprised if we saw a Mangekyo Sharingan with the same pattern as Kakashi's.


----------



## thesonicvision (Oct 11, 2012)

Kronin said:


> For answering to your second question, Obito has plenty of sharingan under glass in his lair.
> ...
> 
> So I think that the real question is what is the source of all these sharingan eyes in possesion of Obito.



clearly, obito has switched his eye with someone else's.


----------



## Target (Oct 12, 2012)

Well he used it alot during manga time. But he could barely have used it in the 15 other years


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2012)

Hashirama DNA obviously.


----------



## Lezu (Oct 12, 2012)

But what about Kakashi ? He doesn't have Hashirama's DNA, but he's not blind after using MS so many times.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 12, 2012)

Obito only has 1 MS jutsu

Sasuke, Itachi and Madara have three each and they all three have the strongest MS jutsu which could explain how quickly they deteriorated

only funneling 1 jutsu through a Sharingan that is powered by mokuton could easily explain everything


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Hashirama's cells really do seem to be the answer to everything.

And Obito seemed to be quite well versed in _shinobi medical research_ anyway.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 12, 2012)

There is only one possibility that comes to mind.  We know that Danzo could use Senju DNA to speed of the recovery process of Shisui's Kotoamatsukami from ten years to a matter of hours, so Senju DNA definitely has an effect on the Sharingan.  It might also be the key to stoping a Uchiha Mangekyo from going blind from prolonged use.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Oct 12, 2012)

Obito is quite literally Half-Senju. Nothing of his is going to deteriorate anytime soon.


----------



## Anju Ratti (Oct 12, 2012)

Senju DNA,It's always Senju DNA


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 13, 2012)

The eye went blind later, so Obito stole somebody else's eye. He kept the mangekyou for kamui use rather than its vision abilities. ???

Obito can see out of his rinnegan but not his sharingan? We have theory!


----------



## crisler (Oct 13, 2012)

For now, hashirama's dna or zetsu is the only explanation.

Either, Hashiramas' cells are slowing down the rate of deterioration (i doubt it permanently stops it, like the EMS) 

or having the zetsu body, is actually getting all the body stress instead of obitos' real body, and thus stops the light from going out..meaning, he can replace the zetsu bodies and will never lose the light.

It's ridicuous to believe that whatever the direct cause is, hashis' dna gives such advantage...but if we think about it, acquiring hashis' dna is even more difficult than gaining the EMS...as you need to actually fight hashi and steal it, something i believe only someone of madara's calibre is capable of. EMS is just rare by chance, but hashis' dna isn't about chance,it's about strength...


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 13, 2012)

Lezu said:


> But what about Kakashi ? He doesn't have Hashirama's DNA, but he's not blind after using MS so many times.



Kakashi asked Itachi about losing the light in his eyes due to Mangekyou Sharingan.  That was an insinuation that Kakashi was losing sight in his left eye, as well.

We don't know how many times Kakashi has used Kamui, but until this fight against Obito, he used it sparingly, and that might have preserved some of his sight.  Also, his eye just bled after using it heavily in the fight.


----------



## Lezu (Oct 13, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> Kakashi asked Itachi about losing the light in his eyes due to Mangekyou Sharingan.  That was an insinuation that Kakashi was losing sight in his left eye, as well.
> 
> We don't know how many times Kakashi has used Kamui, but until this fight against Obito, he used it sparingly, and that might have preserved some of his sight.  Also, his eye just bled after using it heavily in the fight.


Which chapter was that ?


----------



## John Connor (Oct 13, 2012)

Lezu said:


> Which chapter was that ?


part two fight against a 30% clone of Itachi


----------



## sisi (Oct 13, 2012)

Lezu said:


> Which chapter was that ?



Chapter 257, p.9
Just reread it yesterday


----------

